# Wine zeigt zweite Festplatte nicht an



## gruntzkopp (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo an alle,
ich habe 2 Festplatten im Rechner. 
Eine die in zwei Partitionen unterteilt ist auf der Linux (Gnome) läuft
 und eine andere Festplatte (1Terrabyte) auf die meine umfangreicheren Daten sollen 
(wie Images, Backups,Filme und Musik)
Jetz habe ich  folgendes Problem:
ich möchte ein Spiel unter Wine auf der Datenfestplatte installieren,
 kann jedoch nicht die Datenfestplatte als Installationspfad sehen
 sondern nur Ordner der Linux-Partition

meine Fragen:
woran liegt das?
muss ich noch Zugriffsrechte verändern?

zurzeit sind die bei der Datenplatte auf root, 
versuche ich die auf mich zu ändern 
(per rechtsklick->eigenschaften->zugriffssrechte) 
dann springt das sofort wieder auf root zurrück


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Ich kann es grad nicht ausprobieren, ob Root im folgenden Fall die Rechte ändern könnte.....
Aber kann es sein dass die Datenplatte als "read only" (ro) gemountet ist?
Evtl. wäre auch noch das Dateisystem der Datenplatte interessant.

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, kann man aber auch ohne Rootrechte unter Wine installieren.
[/edit]


----------



## deepthroat (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi.

Wine ist ein Linuxprogramm. Als solches läuft es unter Linux und kann auch nur die eingehängten Linuxpartitionen sehen. Wine ist kein Betriebssystem welches direkt auf die Hardware zugreift und irgendwelche Datenträger anzeigt.

Du mußt erstmal deine Datenpartition einhängen (mounten). Partitioniert und formatiert ist die doch hoffentlich, oder? Dann müßtest du sie ja im Dateimanager sehen können und Dateien anlegen können etc.

Wenn du ein extra Laufwerk in Wine dafür erstellen willst, kannst du mit dem Programm winecfg für ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis einen Laufwerksbuchstaben vereinbaren.

Gruß


----------



## gruntzkopp (30. Oktober 2009)

also:
hab noch n bisschen probiert

read only ist sie nicht ich kann lesen und schreiben. 
(zumindest außerhalb von Wine)
Dateiformat ntfs-3g
und sie WIRD im Wine angezeigt allerdings unter media/1TerraDaten
und dort verhält sie sich wie ein normaler ordner....
ich kann die gespeicherten Daten lesen aber nichts speichern.... 
kann es sein das sie nur für Wine read only ist?

die Festplatte ist bereits in benutzung ich kann Musik hören und Filme gucken unter Linux...



Ich weiß nicht ob die Information euch weiterhilft aber nach jedem Neustart zeigt er mir nicht das Hintergrundbild an,
 welches auf der Datenplatte gespeichert ist.
Denke mal das liegt daran das er die nicht automatisch beim Startup mounted, 
erst wenn ich über Orte->1TerraDaten die festplatte auswähle
 um die ordner zu öffnen erscheint es dann.


----------



## gruntzkopp (31. Oktober 2009)

nach wie vor besteht das Problem jedoch.
ich habe auf meiner Linux Partition nicht genügend Speicherplatz um ein Spiel zu installieren... dazu muss ich das auf meiner Datenplatte installieren...
aber Wine zeigt mir ausschließlich den Speicherplatz meiner Linuxpartition an.

gibt es einen weg das spiel auf die zweite festplatte zu installieren?
oder ist das nicht möglich?
vieleicht in einer späteren version von wine?


----------

